
Change NVR Camera to AI face recognition, DIY nest IQ camera witho monthly fee - pi-deeplearning
https://github.com/SharpAI/facebox_sdk/blob/master/hardwares/README.md
======
pi-deeplearning
Burn AI image onto RK3399 HMAX box. Connect box to DaHua Network camera.

Then it will push you familiar faces or unknown faces notification to you
mobile.

